# Work shorts



## JRSeifert (Apr 22, 2010)

Yikes. I don't have an answer for the OP.

I'm in the other boat with some of you. I may be in MN, but it'll be high 90's here in the summer and humid, and I always wear jeans. Actually, I bought a pair of the loggers pants from Duluth Trading with the extra layer of chaps on the front, and loved 'em. I hate sunscreen, so I usually wear a long sleeved fishing shirt too (again, the Duluth Trading bamboo shirt is my favorite), especially on those really sunny days, and a wide-brimmed hat.

Call me crazy, but I think it feels even hotter when you roast your skin in the sun. I'd rather be covered, but breathable. Looks more professional too. I have yet to see anyone else pounding nails in a button down shirt. So either I'm weird, or smart. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out the Columbia Sportwear Silver ridge shorts and convertible pants.

I have both and they are great. You can also see reviews at REI.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You guys must all have some serious monkey butt.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Wal mart and target carry these shorts made out of the same material as sweat pants. They don't last that long but their comfortable. Only cost 5 bucks or so in the fall, so I stock up then.

Was told I couldn't wear shorts by one boss. So we came to a compromise when I told him there was no way I could wear pants. Can't handle wearing pants in the summer at all due to comfort "issues"


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Ragebhardt said:


> I have never seen an insurance tell anyone what they can not wear.
> Only what they must wear.


Ok, you must wear pants. Better?:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The other day it was 92 and 98% humidity and I was not loving it. I had shorts and white t shirt on. I was then told by a ex roofer I should wear jeans and long sleeved shirt. Well I tried and it was awful. The jeans stuck to my legs and I couldn't bend down or knee down without tearing my skin of my legs. It was the worst day of work in my life. The long sleeved shirt had the same problem. Never again. I wear northface shorts which are pretty nice in hot weather. Def learnt my lesson with jeans and long sleeves though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> The other day it was 92 and 98% humidity and I was not loving it. I had shorts and white t shirt on. I was then told by a ex roofer I should wear jeans and long sleeved shirt. Well I tried and it was awful. The jeans stuck to my legs and I couldn't bend down or knee down without tearing my skin of my legs. It was the worst day of work in my life. The long sleeved shirt had the same problem. Never again. I wear northface shorts which are pretty nice in hot weather. Def learnt my lesson with jeans and long sleeves though.


There is nothing worse than having ten pounds of wet clothes hanging off of you. I've worn shorts for 25 years when the weather is appropriate. I'd rather have battle scars on my shins than the cowboy rash all over my body.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

around here its not very common to be allowed to work in shorts, although the climate would dictate yes.

ive tried lightweight shorts but not having a belt on them causes droopy drawers..... so i generally just downgrade my casual levis cargos to work shorts as they get to a point where there no longer aesthetically correct for being seen in public with friends.

i definitely hear you when it comes to being comfortable and being safe, any time i get told to wear pants, i simply tell them the stats in regards to heat stroke an mention the nfl player that died from heat exhaustion a few years back


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

SHORTS & T-SHIRTS, Florida is HOT:devil: Everyone wears shorts or light weight pants, t-shirts a must. My guys wear shorts it's a Florida thing.:clap:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Here you go.....


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Here you go.....


:no: No way, never see me in a skirt. I'd rather wear insulated Carhartt overalls in the heat than be seen in that.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I understand those who are opposed to shorts on the worksite, but, that is completely subjective. If you want to wear shorts on site, (your company, your policy) why not wear the type that the UPS guys wear? Another style that might work are the coaches shorts that were in vogue during the 80's.

I know jeans are uncomfortable to wear during hot weather. Why not wear cotton slacks like Dockers? You can get them for real cheap at the thrift store.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

The day I lose a prospective job due to wearing shorts to an initial meeting will be the same day I celebrate not getting the job for the prick.

I understand the "theory" behind jeans being safer, but after setting poured wall forms & getting snagged on wall ties on a regular basis, I can't say jeans were any "safer" to wear than shorts. I blead either way. The real solution is to pay attention to what you're doing, and it seems clear to me that being somewhat comfortable when working makes it easier to think clearly.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

As other posters have said, 90+ degree heat and 98% humidity makes wearing jeans, etc. a not-too-enticing proposition. But, there's a reason for it, and getting sliced up on some random piece of debris is even less enticing. Solution: Lots of gatorade or water and carry some extra clean shirts and deorderant in the truck. Take 5 every now and then to hydrate if you need to.

@jomama: I get your theory, and I think you have a point with that- pay attention to what you're doing. I personally don't give 2 sh--ts if a sub or tradesman is bidding a job for me and they're wearing shorts (not jorts), going in as the GC to a customer, I just like to always look a certain way. Doesn't mean you're any less of a pro, just that HOs or commercial customers seem to to be more receptive to dressing a certain way, particularly when inking the deal. That's just my personal experience in Miami.

I don't know how roofers do it down here though. Yesterday it was 97 degrees with a billion percent humidty, and I was thinking, yeah, that's why I will always sub out roofing.



And remember, friends don't let friends wear jorts. :thumbsup:


Ollie


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

O.M.F.G. just googled "jorts" and went to jorts.com


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

olligator said:


> And remember, friends don't let friends wear jorts. :thumbsup:
> Ollie


Someone has to explain the "jorts" thing to me. Jean shorts in general are just considered dorky? I went to jorts.com and the picture on the main page is disgusting but I don't understand what the problem is with most of the pictures they have posted? I wonder if there is a picture of me in there somewhere since I wear jean shorts all the time.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

And people wonder why the US have a bad reputation for fashion lol 

You need a good punch in the face if you wear jorts lol


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys are really killing me with, wahhhhhh it's hot wahhhhh it's humid. In construction there are no such thing as "work shorts". The UPS guy gets to wear shorts, then go be a UPS guy. If it is your company or you allow your guys to wear shorts then fine. But most professions have a dress code and IMO pants are no different than work boots(Please do not tell me you guys work in sneakers).


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

geeze, some of you guys are really down on shorts. I have a bunch of carhart shorts and i wear them all summer long. I have no issues with safety. maybe some of you are on commercial or union jobs but most of us in residential construction wear them with no issues. i'd never fire someone for wearing them. that is just plain stupid.
we have to spend 8-10 hours a day in hot weather and we aren't allowed to be comfortable? heck, i even weedwack my whole property and mow my lawn with shorts on. the stones feel good on my ankles. my knees are so callused that i don't even feel when i kneel down. i have problem crawling in a hole with shorts on. if it's muddy and mess in the hole. i put a tyvek suit on. i spent 2 weeks in a nasty crawl space at that church job i posted about. and some days i had shorts on too. 

no way would i wear logger pants all summer long. maybe some jobs out there you can't wear shorts for obvious safety reasons but for residential construction, no issues with it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

NJ Brickie said:


> You guys are really killing me with, wahhhhhh it's hot wahhhhh it's humid. In construction there are no such thing as "work shorts". The UPS guy gets to wear shorts, then go be a UPS guy. If it is your company or you allow your guys to wear shorts then fine. But most professions have a dress code and IMO pants are no different than work boots(Please do not tell me you guys work in sneakers).


my roofer wears hi top flat soled sneakers all year long, makes it easier to walk on the roofs if you wear a hard boot, have fun going to the ER when you slip and fall because you have an arch or heel on your boot. 

I wear a hiking shoe made by new balance. it's a mid ankle gortex leather show and they are comfortable, if it's really hot, i'll put the breathable hiking boot on. no reason for me to wear some big timberlane boot that comes up 9 inches up my leg.

it all depend what each person is doing for a living!!!! for crying out loud guys. some guys can't wear pants and must wear steel toe boots. i don't have to do that for the jobs i do. what is wrong with wearing shorts while building a deck? or putting a window in and trimming it? or even framing walls/roof for that matter. NJ gets super humid and hot in the summer. stupid to wear pants unless you really have to. some of you get too uptight when you hear about someone wearing shorts, maybe it's because you are mad you can't do it.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Carhart standard work shorts with hammer loop, i have colors that go with my company colors and tshirts. I like idea of those double front, but really, the knees are where pants wear out, which is why i buy the logger pants or double kneed work pants. I never wear just normal jeans for work. I am not sure I'd benefit from shorts with double front as they are above the knee.

I think everyone needs to just offer a short idea for the OP, because nothing NEW is being added here, some like pants year round, and some like shorts all summer, no big deal.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I will do as asked and offer my opinion....I always wear shorts in the summer with a company shirt. Typically I find short cargo shorts or another variety where the length of the shorts is not 'short'-longer ones make it more difficult to quickly get up and down. the shorts w/pleated pockets in the front can be a drag b/c the pleate sometimes 'hooks' onto things as you walking by (such as a cabinet drawer pull). 

greater than 90% of my shorts are light tan/khaki-they look best w/ my shirts and even though they show dirt more quickly than navy blue/green the cheap shorts are inexpensive enough I can buy new each summer.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

S.R.E. said:


> I don't know about other states but, here in WA it is an L&I law that prohibits the wearing of shorts. They even have a specific length of sleeve on t-shirts. I guess an owner could be exempt but, what example is that for your employees(if you have any). I personally don't think it's worth the chance that you would be hassled and or fined by an L&I inspector. Of course guys who only do residential could probably get away with it for a long time but why take the chance. For me it makes me wonder what other laws and regulations you(hypothetically) are ignoring.


I'm too lazy to pour through the OSHA Standards in Construction, but I think it's in there as well. I have some vague recollection of seeing it there, but I haven't read about anything but Lead for a long time.

When I still carried a WA ticket, keeping up with the L&I updates turned into my main hobby. I was glad to let my registration lapse.


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

You guys are a trip. I started the thread and responded twice on the first page only. This thread generated 5 pages of mostly nonsense. Over shorts... are you kidding me. 

To the haters...GET A LIFE. Go kick your dog, slap your wife, beat your kids or whatever you do. I do own this company and I'll wear my got damn pajamas if I like. 

To the helpful/humorus posters thank you.


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

If I wore shorts, everybody would see my long johns.

Didn't anybody watch Little house in the Prairie? They all wore full-body Long johns with a flap, out in the beating sun.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I wear Royal Robbins climbing shorts. Give them a GOOGLE, usually I have a pair of Billy Goats on. EXCELLENT shorts, cut so you can move around and tough enough to get a season or more out of them. The go for $40 retail, but I've seen them for as low as $10 on the overstock sites.


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

CJKarl said:


> I wear Royal Robbins climbing shorts. Give them a GOOGLE, usually I have a pair of Billy Goats on. EXCELLENT shorts, cut so you can move around and tough enough to get a season or more out of them. The go for $40 retail, but I've seen them for as low as $10 on the overstock sites.


Thanks man, nice shorts, but that's similar to what I wear now. I sweat right through those things by lunch. 

I think I'm going to wear damn swim trunks. These look very close to cargo shorts. Pretty much what I wear now. Hell with it...

http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/The-North-Face-Class-V-Zip-Cargo-Trunk-Mens/TNF5144M.html


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Ten Fingers said:


> If I wore shorts, everybody would see my long johns.
> 
> Didn't anybody watch Little house in the Prairie? They all wore full-body Long johns with a flap, out in the beating sun.


lol lol lol


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Metrojoebarbs said:


> lol lol lol


 Look into non padded MTB shorts.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...16-Shorts/MTB/Oakley-Descent-Baggy-Shorts.htm

We sweat like a stuffed pig when we ride.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pigs don't sweat.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

if you throw a pig into water, it cuts it's throat open with it's hooves and bleeds.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I am thinking these,

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...1&productId=107190&langId=-1&categoryId=10936

Or the GF offered to make me some out of hemp, she says it is very tough and then I can make whatever design I want. :clap:

She's a pretty freakin' good GF.


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

I think OSHA considers long pants to be "personal protective equipment". It's up to the employer to determine if any "hazard" exists that requires long pants. Examples could be hot tar roofing or asphalt work. 

Is exposure to sun hazardous? Is that a reason to require long pants and maybe long sleeve shirts?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

moorewarner said:


> I am thinking these,
> 
> http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/...1&productId=107190&langId=-1&categoryId=10936
> 
> ...


Those are the shorts I wear, got a few different colors that all go with my work shirt colors.
they hold up well and i get a few summers out of each pair.
I don't find them being a hot short to work in.

i don't like anything too lightweight, they will just rip.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Pigs don't sweat.


Must not be from the country where we roast a whole hog.:thumbsup: The sweat in the pit with an apple in the mouth. EX= sweat like a stuffed pig

Cole


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Do like all of us excavation contractors and spend some real money and buy an air conditioned office with a bucket attached to it..........problem solved:clap:

On a more serious note, clean yourself up a bit, work on some smooth one liners and get a whole crop of beautiful women to fan you all day like an Egyptian Prince:thumbsup:

If none of the above apply to you, then learn how to be a man and sweat a little. Shorts are for playing and pants are for working. 

-Just adding a little more fuel to power the fun!!!!


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> Well I could say " If someone is too much of a pu$$y to deal with the heat then shorts will not help their work ethic."
> 
> I do realize that everyone of us deals with different situations at job sites. For some of us the job site does not look anything like a "typical" job site. I have worked residential in the past for a brief time and shorts were allowed. I personally never wore them. By far my experience has been in commercial work and shorts are just not allowed. Owner, GCs and insurance companies all say no. If some one showed up on my job with shorts I would tell them pants for now on or find another job. I would not send them home that day but the GC might.
> 
> ...


NJ Brickie:
"If you quit a good job based on having to wear pants (Big Rig), that speaks loudly of someone's character. I would not be upset losing someone who could not handle wearing pants to work."
1. Gainfully employed for 28 years
2. Self employed for 20+ years
3. Character-upstanding, truthful, honest
4. CAN handle wearing pants-choose not to


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

DBBII said:


> I think OSHA considers long pants to be "personal protective equipment". It's up to the employer to determine if any "hazard" exists that requires long pants. Examples could be hot tar roofing or asphalt work.
> 
> Is exposure to sun hazardous? Is that a reason to require long pants and maybe long sleeve shirts?


That is how OSHA looks at it, no shorts, no sleeveless shirts, you could also have to require sunscreen. 
Sunburn is a OSHA finable offense.


----------



## Bad Boy Biker (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate to throw fuel on to this fire but....shorts are not to be worn by any of our staff.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

To the guys that wear shorts. Don't you worry about your do-dads hanging out?


----------

